# Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??



## Carphunter2401 (16. April 2008)

Wie oben beschrieben würde ich gerne wissen was sie wert ist

mal die daten

Aktion A60-90
Länge 3,50m

2500Exemplare
 Rutennr. 1024

Bilder sind vorhanden  würde ich auch per mail  schiken (leider zu gross für hier.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Silstar? Vermutlich um die 15 Euro.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen  sind Limitierte Ruten, gold beringung


----------



## flori66 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

ok, dann 16euro.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*



flori66 schrieb:


> ok, dann 16euro.


 
Ich denke mal, seine Frage war ernst gemeint....#d

Silstar hat vor jahren viele gute Ruten produziert, auch ein paar richtige Schmuckstücke (Edge - Serie). Ich kenne auch die Jahresrute, aber mit der haben die sich einen üblen Schnitzer erlaubt. Die Auflage war viel höher als angegeben. Wir hatten damals, glaube ich, 10 oder 12 von denen bestellt, von denen mindestens schon mal drei die selbe Serienummer hatten. Der Wert hält sich also echt in Grenzen. Sie ist gut verarbeitet, ich würde sie eben fischen, bis sie den Geist aufgibt. Was besonderes ist sie leider nicht....

Nicht enttäuscht sein....:m


----------



## HarryO. (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

angebot und nachfrage bestimmen den preis bei sammelobjekten. 

das ist sicherlich eine seltene rute...aber der sammler der sie haben möchte ist sicherlich noch viel seltener. auf gut deutsch, es gibt keinen markt für sowas. vielleicht sammelt der ein oder andere angler altes zeugs, der wird sie dir dann gnädigerweise abnehmen.
am einfachsten kannst du den preis bestimmen, indem du das teil versteigerst#6.
den ideellen wert wird dir aber keiner bezahlen.


----------



## flori66 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Silstar hat vor jahren viele gute Ruten produziert, auch ein paar richtige Schmuckstücke (Edge - Serie).




Echt jetzt? 
Wusste ich nicht.

Ich verbinde den Namen Silstar mit 5-15euro Ruten. Könnte auch Ask*** draufstehen.

Wenn das so ist: Sorry@TS.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

@alle war ernst

 Danke euch mal für die Infos


hab einfach zu viele Ruten im Keller möchte ich diese Verkaufen . Da wollte ich eben den wert wissen ca


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*



flori66 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Wusste ich nicht.
> 
> Ich verbinde den Namen Silstar mit 5-15euro Ruten. Könnte auch Ask*** draufstehen.
> ...


 
Ich habe früher selbst mit SILSTAR Ruten gefischt, die Edge Spinning hat mir viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet und war eine der ersten Ruten mit einer Triangle - SIC -Beringung. Auch bei den Rollen waren die mit Daiwa oder Shimano eine kurze Zeit lang fast gleichwertig. Bis sie von der DAM in den Sumpf geritten wurden. 
In Übersee (Australien, Neuseeland, USA) sind sie heute noch vertreten und produzieren zum Teil äußerst hochwertiges Gerät!


----------



## flori66 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> produzieren zum Teil äußerst hochwertiges Gerät!




Danke für die Info.

Hat jemand mal einen Link zu solch einem Hochwertigen Gerät?


----------



## Gardenfly (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

ich hatte mal so eine Jahresrute 3teilig ,kurze Zeit später war sie 9teilig.
Sorry,aber selbst die Jahresruten taugten nichts.


----------



## slowhand (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Habe gerade noch eine Silstar Rolle "restauriert". Stammt aus den späten 80ern, war echt dreckig und lief nur noch sehr schwergängig. Auch der Bügel sprang von allein nicht mehr zurück. Also aufgemacht und bis zur letzten Schraube zerlegt. Alle Teile mit Benzin entfettet, alles neu geschmiert und montiert und schon schnurrt sie wieder wie ein Kätzchen... Ist echt feine Technik, quasi unzerstörbar. Wie gesagt, ist fast 20 Jahre alt, wurde nie gepflegt und lag die letzten 10-12 Jahre im Schuppen rum. Vom Innenleben her kann die es locker mit Red Arc und Co aufnehmen, ist meiner Meinung nach sogar bessere Technik, sieht halt nur nicht so doll aus...
Was die heute so bauen, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
War jetzt zwar alles OT, wollte aber mal meine Meinung zu Silstar loswerden. Also falls noch jemand eine alte Rolle von denen hat, her damit!


----------



## Lionhead (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Tja, .auch wenn die Rute wirklich nur noch einen ideelen Wert hat,ich war mit meinen Silstar Rollen und Ruten immer zufrieden.
Ich fische heute noch eine Telematchrute von 1991 und mein absoluten Rollenliebling, die Silstar Tiny 20.

Gute Alte Zeiten....

Jan


----------



## Adlerfan (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

kann mich dem nur anschließen, habe auch noch eine silstar-rolle zuhause, die ist echt unkaputtbar....#h


----------



## Pikepauly (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Ich kann mich auch aus meinen Jugendanglerzeiten an sehr hochwertiges Gerät erinnern.
Leider alles vorbei.


----------



## Blink* (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Ich hab auch noch eine Silstar Reakt Spin 270cm 40-80 - eine sehr schöne harte Rute, die bis jetzt alles gebändigt hat |supergri

Bin ich auch äußerst zufrieden mit.


----------



## taupo_tiger (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> In Übersee (Australien, Neuseeland, USA) sind sie heute noch vertreten und produzieren zum Teil äußerst hochwertiges Gerät!


 


flori66 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Hat jemand mal einen Link zu solch einem Hochwertigen Gerät?


 

hallo,

ich würde das ein bißchen umformulieren:

.... und produzieren *"unter der Schutzmarke Silstar"*......


in usa:

silstar ist jetzt pinnacle

http://www.silstar.com/

in australien:

die page "okuma.au" führt zur "Rapala Freetime Group Pty Ltd 
"

die vetreiben rapala, silstar, okuma, storm, vmc,....

http://www.okuma.com.au/home/


ich denke mal, dass von den silstar aus den 90ern nur mehr die trademark lebt, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Lionhead (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Also pinnacle scheint nicht nur das trademark zu haben, sie haben auch die gesamten UNterlagen von Silstar gekauft.

Hier ist die letzte Evolutionsstufe meiner heißgeliebten Tiny zu sehen:

http://www.silstar.com/guide/products.aspx?Pid=329&Cid=234

Jan


----------



## taupo_tiger (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Also pinnacle scheint nicht nur das trademark zu haben, sie haben auch die gesamten UNterlagen von Silstar gekauft.
> 
> Hier ist die letzte Evolutionsstufe meiner heißgeliebten Tiny zu sehen:
> 
> ...


 
hallo,

ich besitze eine tiny 20 originalverpackt und unbenützt (nein ich geb sie nicht her)

3 möglichkeiten:

A) der preis, den ich damals dafür bezahlt habe, war reinster wucher
B) die rolle, die heute auf auktionshäusern um USD 23,50 zu finden ist,  ist qualtitativ nicht mit der original tiny zu vergleichen
C) seit 1990 ist alles um 70 % billiger geworden

zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen
|kopfkrat


----------



## Lionhead (17. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Tue mir bitte einen Gefallen und poste den Preis hier nicht, meine Frau liest mit. :q

Meine ist nicht mehr originalverpackt und gut genutzt, aber sie sorgt immer noch für Erstaunen wenn ich damit Hornhechte drille.

Jan


----------



## Prachtfinken-Theo (18. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Also für mich sind das sehr gute Ruten wie sie heute leider nicht mehr immer hergestellt werden.
Sie wurden von Silstar so ca. in den 80er Jahren angeboten und ich finde sie sind auch jetzt noch vpll auf der Höhe.
Es muß doch nicht immer das neueste sein!
Fische fangen wir deshalb auch nicht mehr damit!
Und zu den "Edge"-Artkeln von Silstar:
Ich besitze fünf Rollen der Edge-Serie, die gebe ich doch um nichts in der Welt her!
Ruf mich mal an ronnywalter, Tel. 0421 351666
oder
Mail an
helmut.klucken@nord-com.net
vielleicht werden wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

hast ne email jetzt von mir


----------



## Prachtfinken-Theo (18. April 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Hier ist nix angekommen; probier's nochmal:
helmut.klucken@nord-com.net


----------



## Prachtfinken-Theo (18. August 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

....und wie ist's mit den Baitfeedern Silstar RXB Pikepauly?
Sind doch prima Teile, oder ?
---------------------------
Ich habe drei Jahresruten von Silstar, fische sie heute noch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Muß doch nicht immer das Neueste sein, bzw. das was die 'Marktführer' herausbringen!


----------



## Pikepauly (18. August 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Moin Moin!

Du bist ja auf Zack.
Doch mir gefallen sie besser, als meine Shimano Baitrunner.

Ich nehm die 3 te auch noch.


----------



## henningcl (19. August 2008)

*AW: Silstar Diaflex Jahresrute 1990  was ist sie wert??*

Moin

Ich hab noch so ungefähr 30 Silstar Rollen und ebensoviel Ruten.

Kataloge hab ich auch noch ne Menge.

Falls jemand was sucht, kann er sich gerne melden.



Grüsse
Henning


----------

